# Whitening and Brightening shampoos



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just curious what everyone likes to use for your Boer goats or white goats. 
Over the years we've tried a few different shampoos. I've never used a Brightening shampoo and curious if anyone has and your thoughts on them vs. just using a Whitening shampoo and a conditioning shampoo?

This is what we've tried as far as Whitening shampoo. Urine and mud stains are a pain sometimes, but especially if they get any yellowing in their coat.



















So that's what we've been using. I think they do okay, but feel they could do better on those stains, and don't always seem to make the coats look nice and bright. 
Our goats live outside, they like to lay in dirt this time of year, not filthy but dusty lol


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

https://www.sullivansupply.com/cart/ia/p-882-sullivans-stain-buster-liquid-bluing-shampoo.aspx
We have always used bluing with great success on white cows and I have used it a time or two on goats and been pleased. One word of caution, do not leave it on TOO long or forget to rinse thoroughly or you may have a blue goat instead of a bright white one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That looks like a great product! I'm sort of afraid to chance it with my kids though, so I'll have to consider if I should get it as the issues you mentioned - leaving it on very long & getting it rinsed out are an issue. My daughter is learning to wash her goats by herself (11) and I don't want her goats to turn blue lol!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking at our horse supply store today and didn't see anything for brightening & whitening. Just the ones above and Quic Silver.

I believe my neighbor recommended this one or something similar at another horse supply store (she uses it for her light colored horse - he looks great). Not sure if she uses it on their goats (they are colored though, not traditional colored boers)










(E3) E3 Brightening Shampoo for Brighter Manes, Tails, and Coats. Palmino, Paints, Grays and other Fancy colors will look better than ever. E3 Brightening Shampoo is loaded with optical brighteners that give your horse brighter whites, shiny highlights and silvery, sparkling grays. E3's unique formula works to neturalize yellowing and enhance highlights. Fortified with Nano Multi-Vitamins A,C,E & F for superior absorption and penetration to the mane, tail and coat.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

I would wager the optical brighter and bright blue color of the E3 is some sort of bluing very similar to the Sullivan's product I use. I bet it would work well, but I would still be careful.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I've used a lot of different shampoos before. I made this mix a few weeks ago and so far it is the best thing I have used! Hair is white as can be and super conditioned. 
I use mane 'N tail conditioner, dawn, citronella shampoo, brightening blue, and menthol cooling shampoo. The citronella is great for keeping misquotes off, and the menthol helps generate hair growth. The dawn and blue shampoo work together break down the oil and stains. The conditioner leaves them feeling silky soft! 
I mix it all together in a spray bottle add a little water and spray it on! 
ATTACH=full]133835[/ATTACH]


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread lol 

Amanda - we never got to try your mixture and wish I had!

I'm starting to think maybe we aren't using the whitening shampoo correctly. I'd been told to rub it in so no purple spots show, and don't leave it on too long. So, we usually lather them up, but then we add coconut shampoo and rinse out. I happened across a video that says to leave whitening shampoo on for 10-15 minutes! I have a whole bottle of Quic Silver so I'd like to stick with using it since I have it on hand.

However...
I'm curious if anyone has tried Sullivan's Knockout for really bad stains? I'd thought about getting it and trying it on the goats a couple of weeks prior to the next show.

The girls are outside a majority of the time and get a lot of stains on their back legs/butt.
We have a doe that has yellow on the ends of her hair along her body. 

Another one I was thinking of trying is Sullivan's Vita Hair Volumizer? I'd seen some good recommendations for it and thought it might be something to check out.
Otherwise we'll stick with Coconut shampoo or Mane & Tail conditioner.

I never made it over to the other horse supply store, so before I order anything I may go check them out and see what they recommend.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Following


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I THINK that second stuff you posted is what we use.......I’m sorry we are out and I just look for the stuff at tractor supply that has the purple stuff in it. But it takes a LONG time for the kids to wash the goats and the purple has never stayed in them. I actually freaked out the first time we put it on thinking it was like blueing and it would stain but it didn’t. Purple shampoo like that and even for humans) is supposed to be better then the blue and not stain. It’s the new rave for blond people. 
But, ok I’m kinda a spy when I’m at the fair lol I am always looking at what other people are using since we pretty much are learning as we go with no help. But our leader had some kind of whitening powder she put on them. I’m going to assume it’s like baby powder for animals since we always used baby powder on our fair chickens when I was a kid to get them looking white. See if you can find what that is or just try baby powder, not at the fair experiment at home first


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica! Do you mean the stuff in my original post? The Shapley's Equitone? I know that is sold at TSC. 
I admit, we have a few random bottles of whitening shampoo in the shed I am trying to use up, I have some of that Equitone left, and Cowboy Magic whitening shampoo. I have a new bottle of Quic Silver I was hoping to use starting a couple of weeks before the show. 

Was the powder you saw being used in spray form? If so I want to say that is a whitening and hair building spray. 

Something a friend did suggest was trying hydrogen peroxide - spray on before washing and let it sit for about 10 minutes. I do think that helps, but not as much as I was hoping. Of course I don't think I leave this stuff on long enough.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Jessica! Do you mean the stuff in my original post? The Shapley's Equitone? I know that is sold at TSC.
> I admit, we have a few random bottles of whitening shampoo in the shed I am trying to use up, I have some of that Equitone left, and Cowboy Magic whitening shampoo. I have a new bottle of Quic Silver I was hoping to use starting a couple of weeks before the show.
> 
> Was the powder you saw being used in spray form? If so I want to say that is a whitening and hair building spray.
> ...


I'm sorry yes the second stuff in your original post. I'm pretty sure that looks super familiar. And no the stuff was not in a spray bottle. It was a powder that they put on them blew it into the hair. I asked what it was for because they hand ring worm (yeah wasn't that awesome) and was fully expecting my goats to get it and I wanted to know what they were using to treat it but she said it was whitening powder it makes them more white. 
The hydrogen peroxide would probably help make them white too. They use it to whiten teeth, same with apple cider vinegar, I just don't know if it would make a huge difference


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, it's crazy that nobody checks for skin issues like that prior to the show. We have the same issue here. It seems the only place they check them is at the district (state) shows, state fair, and ABGA shows.

We're going to a really big show in about a month and a half, we're in over our heads lol Our goats won't be able to compete with the majors, but it will hopefully be a fun experience  I'm hoping we'll get a chance to walk around and observe. When we're at our county shows and state fair, we're always busy washing and drying so we don't get to do any of that, or see what products everyone is using.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t know I think that it would just be the decent thing to do, not take a sick animal or a animal that has something that even people can catch to the fair. Not to mention it is a huge deal if a person gets it on their head. That’s why I wasn’t very happy about it. But we were just careful and didn’t use any of the club stuff and got a bunch of fungal shampoo because they even moved our goats in with them to take down signs. But while I was worried about the kids and the goats I wasn’t watching my poor husband and he helped her load all her stuff and now has it on his hand!! 
Oh I have a hard time your goats don’t compete will with any other goat! I have seen your goats and I think they are stunning! But yeah just be a spy, that’s what I do lol except for the ones that always win and pay BIG money for their goats. Everything is a secret and they will even mix their whatever drenched in their car so no one sees what they are using. That’s my leader too lol I don’t think she likes me because I asked her if it was all about genetics and nothing else why all the secrets on supplement and fitting products???


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry! I hope your husband can get it cleared up quickly! I had ringworm when I was a teenager, got it on my arm, accidentally let my arm rest on my leg, and got it there. I want to say we used Gold Bond or something like that and it cleared up really fast.
I agree, knowing your animals have something contagious like that they have no business being at a show! 
Thanks for the kind compliments  We love our brats. Some major breeders show at the ABGA shows around and they always win everything. I agree though, they pay a lot and spend a lot on those goats, plus they are kept in a barn all the time. 
We feed a basic 16% feed, and they get some alfalfa hay. I am really considering changing them over to a show feed after the new year, but nothing major, a local goat vet/successful breeder formulated an affordable show feed so I'm seriously thinking we'll switch. Our goats tend to get fat on our feed (16% similar to Noble goat), I want to get them firmed up but want to keep them growing well. 
The drenching and formulas drive me crazy. But overweight barn ornaments even more so. I love looking at the ABGA show goats, but then I tell myself, how many of those top placing does will go home and have babies without issues? Or how many of those bucks will live past 4 years old. 

I'm fine with our young does weights, but now the only other issue besides being stained is sometimes they have that sunken in look in the mid section. I'm thinking a few weeks before the show we may add in one of the Purina feeds that help fill them out. Or remember you mentioned in a post about the Keep n' On? I may order a few cans of that for the ones that tend to stress more so they look round and not sunken in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly on asking what those goats will do when they are home! My dis are really getting into the showing and I tell them I will be their biggest supporter as long as they consider their health above all else.
I mean I guess it’s worth it if they flush and collect them like crazy but we are not even close to that level and I still just don’t have the heart to say “well no big deal we have all their goods in the tank anyways”. And no I am not saying all the big time breeders/ show people are like that. 
We seem to have the opposite issue :/ ours always look huge bellied. Everyone says cut the hay out and only feed grain but I just can’t do that. 
But are they drinking well at the fair? I did have that issue with my steers and it was because they hated the water and refused to drink it. My last year I said forget this and got a BUNCH of jugs and hauled water in to them. That made a huge difference. I think one person withheld water till before the show and then let them drink. I don’t think I like that idea but our fair is also when it’s super hot


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly on asking what those goats will do when they are home! My dis are really getting into the showing and I tell them I will be their biggest supporter as long as they consider their health above all else.
I mean I guess it’s worth it if they flush and collect them like crazy but we are not even close to that level and I still just don’t have the heart to say “well no big deal we have all their goods in the tank anyways”. And no I am not saying all the big time breeders/ show people are like that. 
We seem to have the opposite issue :/ ours always look huge bellied. Everyone says cut the hay out and only feed grain but I just can’t do that. 
But are they drinking well at the fair? I did have that issue with my steers and it was because they hated the water and refused to drink it. My last year I said forget this and got a BUNCH of jugs and hauled water in to them. That made a huge difference. I think one person withheld water till before the show and then let them drink. I don’t think I like that idea but our fair is also when it’s super hot


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally agree, and I agree about the flushing and AI'ing. We'll have to start a topic on this at some point. I am a nobody in the industry, but I have a big opinion on flushing does and how I think in one aspect it's ruining the breed and honestly I really feel in a big way... it's a way of cheating even if it's allowed. 

Water can be an issue at the shows. What we end up doing is getting ours used to drinking electrolyte water. We use the electrolytes from TSC, but I'm considering switching to Blue Lite as that is what a lot of people use and highly recommend. I will say, the show we are going to in November is at our state fair grounds, and when we went for the state fair, the girls drank better than I expected. We're planning to take 5 young does to the upcoming show.

I'm hoping to go to the horse supply store tomorrow and see what they have and might recommend before deciding to order the Sullivan products I posted the other day.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I look forward to the post on flushing. I don’t think I’m a fan of it either but on the other hand really do get why it is used.
Hopefully the horse place has something for you to try. It gets really frustrating buying products and them not working as great as you hope


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

equitone is good. i used it when i showed boers in 4-h and i also used revive wich is a conditioner and a shapoo, it worked well
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...35hjLLkeuegEsHF_pIDVYP96MyqHizWEaAuiYEALw_wcB


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> equitone is good. i used it when i showed boers in 4-h and i also used revive wich is a conditioner and a shapoo, it worked well
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...35hjLLkeuegEsHF_pIDVYP96MyqHizWEaAuiYEALw_wcB


Thanks! Yes we also use Revive it's really good stuff  They have a new one out I'm planning to try called 'Flare' it's basically the same as Revive but is a lighter oil. 









This is the stain remover I was talking about ordering:
https://www.sullivansupply.com/product/knockout-quart/?attribute_uom=EACH

This is the shampoo I've been considering if I can't find another shampoo/conditioner 
similar to it
https://www.sullivansupply.com/product/vita-hair-volumizer-quart/?attribute_uom=EACH


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cool! i have friends who show and i need to tell them about that


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, so I ordered 2 bottles of Sullivan's Knock Out. I've heard some good things from friends that use it, so I thought I would update my post. I'll try to get before/after pics when we try it. Planning to try it as soon as we get it. Directions say you can spray it into the stains/dirt, then blow it out. I also plan to use it prior to bathing/clipping in about a month when the kids work on getting them ready for the show.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes please keep us know! And I hope it works out great. It’s so frustrating when they don’t  but everyone seems to swear by all things Sullivan’s


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I definitely will! I'll try it on dirty goats as soon as I get it lol. The show is in 4 1/2 weeks, so I probably won't bathe them until sometime the week before - warmest day/night.


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

This is the whitening shampoo we got for next show season and have heard good things about it. No blue staining whitening formula!

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...iLkhSfD_hIDwXVbTcI9OE5tfh4IqNDehoCFJ4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats the kind my sister uses on her cow and it works great. I just use a blue or purple dawn dish soap on my white dairy girls and it works fine enough


----------

